# Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen



## Vodnik (2. Juni 2006)

hallo,

hab gelesen das die Tuf Line XP eine gute schnur zum spinnfischen sein soll und ziehe in erwägung mir diese zuzulegen. 
meine frage an alle die diese schnur fischen / gefischt haben: welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht und zu welcher stärke würdet ihr mir für die Elbe ---> hängerträchtig raten? reicht die 15lbs - schnur (6,8kg)?

...und wie ist es zu erklären, dass in  Walkos schnurtest die 15er 'ne höhere tragkraft erreicht als die 20er? dort ist für die 15lbs schnur ein durchmesser von 0,25 und eine tragkraft von 11,5 - 12,5kg angegeben und für die 20lbs durchmesser von 0,25-0,26 und tragkraft 8,5 - 12kg.


sag schon mal danke für eure antworten.

grüsse, Vodnik


----------



## NilsS (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Vodnik schrieb:
			
		

> hab gelesen das die Tuf Line XP eine gute schnur zum spinnfischen sein soll und ziehe in erwägung mir diese zuzulegen.
> meine frage an alle die diese schnur fischen / gefischt haben: welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht und zu welcher stärke würdet ihr mir für die Elbe ---> hängerträchtig raten? reicht die 15lbs - schnur (6,8kg)?


 
Hallo,

ich fische die TufLine XP nun seit letztem Sommer. Die 20lbs(9,xkg), die auf ner Technium 2500 gespult sind, sind vielleicht etwas zu stark gewählt, das gebe ich zu. Solltest Du einen Hänger haben, muss schon etwas stabiles aus Holz oder so her, damit du dir nicht Rute und Rolle ruinierst.
Nach intensiven Fischen verliert aber auch sie nach und nach ihre gelbe Farbe und Versiegelung.
Gestern kam die 600Yards Rolle 15lbs von überm Teich  und ziert nun 2 Spulen von ner Redarc10400. Ich denke die Kombi passt sehr gut für ein breites Feld unterschiedlicher Gegebenheiten. Also ich bin persönlich immernoch begeistert von der Schnur.

.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Hi!

Habe mir gleichzeitig die Stroft GTP in der 6-KG-Version und die TufLineXP in der 6,8-KG-Version schicken lassen.
Gefischt habe ich bislang nur die Stroft. Vom Anfühlen her ist die TufLineXP aber nicht schlecht, nur ein wenig rauer als die Stroft.

Ich hatte genau die mir vorliegende TufLineXP auch zu Walko geschickt und wir mussten feststellen (anhand von Proben verschiedenstert "Testteilnehmer"), dass es sich auf den Spulen der *6,8-KG-Version und der 9,1-KG-Version um die gleiche Schnur in der gleichen Stärke handelt!*

Es liegt also mehr als nahe, dass es die 6,8-KG entweder garnicht oder nicht für den deutschen Markt gibt und die 9,1-KG-Schnur abwechselnd als 9,1-KG und als 6,8-KG ausgezeichnet wird!!!

Das nenn ich mal ein starkes Stück, oder?


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Gestern kam die 600Yards Rolle 15lbs von überm Teich  .....
> .


 
Hast die beiden Schnüre (6,8KG und 9,1KG) schon mal nebeneinander gelegt, ob sie sich in der Stärke unterscheiden??????


----------



## NilsS (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast die beiden Schnüre (6,8KG und 9,1KG) schon mal nebeneinander gelegt, ob sie sich in der Stärke unterscheiden??????


 
Also ich "meine" ja, daß die 15er ein klitzekleines Bischen dünner daherkommt. Ich bin da aber sehr vorsichtig und denke im Zweifel an eine Täuschung. Ich kann es dir leider nicht exakt sagen, weil ich kein entsprechendes Messinstrument habe. Also rein subjektiv.

 

.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich "meine" ja, daß die 15er ein klitzekleines Bischen dünner daherkommt. Ich bin da aber sehr vorsichtig und denke im Zweifel an eine Täuschung. Ich kann es dir leider nicht exakt sagen, weil ich kein entsprechendes Messinstrument habe. Also rein subjektiv.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
*WALKO!!!!!* Bist Du hier irgendwo???  Wir hätten wieder Mess-Arbeit für Dich!!


----------



## NilsS (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... "Testteilnehmer"), dass es sich auf den Spulen der *6,8-KG-Version und der 9,1-KG-Version um die gleiche Schnur in der gleichen Stärke handelt!*
> Es liegt also mehr als nahe, dass es die 6,8-KG entweder garnicht oder nicht für den deutschen Markt gibt und die 9,1-KG-Schnur abwechselnd als 9,1-KG und als 6,8-KG ausgezeichnet wird!!!
> Das nenn ich mal ein starkes Stück, oder?


 
Naja, starke Stücke sind anders ... hast Du dich schonmal gefragt, wieso die 0,15er bis 0,28er bei gleicher Länge den gleichen Preis haben ?   Egal ob hier oder drüben($).

Mir ists wurscht, ne 15er reicht meistens im Süsswasser. |rolleyes 

.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ists wurscht, ne 15er reicht meistens im Süsswasser. |rolleyes
> 
> .


 
Gilt aber nur für den Fall, dass es auch wirklich ne 15er gibt! Bzw. ne dünnere als die 9,1KG-Version. Denn das mit dem Durchmesser ist eh so ne Sache |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Wenn ihr wenigstens bezüglich der Tragkraft Sicherheit haben wollt, dann macht doch mal selber ein paar Tests. Mit einer Micrometerschraube kann ich die einigermaßen steifen Multifilen Schnüre auch ganz gut messen, zwar nicht mehr als auf 5/1000stel genau aber immerhin.

Ein Wassereimer wie so ein Tapetenkleistereimer (gibts für ca.2 EUR im Baumarkt) mit einer Skala drauf reicht - 12L oder 15L ergeben die Kilos. Mit einem Wasserschlauch kann man immer mehr reinlaufen lassen. Braucht man keine Waage zu gefährden, keine Schnurtester usw. und kann ganz gemütlich ohne Anstrengung den Zug erhöhen.

Am besten ist sowas wie ein stabiler Haken (Schaukel/Überdachung), stabiles Einhängezeug (weit über den angedachten Schnurlasten) am Eimer und an der Aufhängung oben, dazwischen spannt man das Teststück mit den verwendeten Knoten, Wirbeln, Verbinder. Wenn man nur so 5-10cm den Eimer schweben läßt gibts auch keine große Schweinerei und ein bischen Wasser draußen stört nicht. 

Dann gibts wenigstens mal ein paar neue erster Hand Ergebnisse und schließlich finde ich montierte Schnurtests noch viel interessanter als theoretische, lineare und so, denn schließlich zählt wie man damit montiert und angelt! #6 #h


----------



## Boneman (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Guten Tag die Herren,

ich fische die TUF als 30 lbs Schnur auf der Multirolle und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden. Weiterhin auf einer schweren Stationärrolle an einer Penn Oceanfighter 20lbs, auch damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Ich würde allerdings nicht auf die Idee kommen, diese Schnur zum Spinnfischen zu nutzen, weil ich da rundere und glattere Schnüre nehmen würde.

Hoffe, kommte helfen

Andreas


----------



## NilsS (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Boneman schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag die Herren,
> Ich würde allerdings nicht auf die Idee kommen, diese Schnur zum Spinnfischen zu nutzen, weil ich da rundere und glattere Schnüre nehmen würde.


 
Weswegen ? Verlegung auf der Spule ? Wurfweite ?

.


----------



## Boneman (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Weswegen ? Verlegung auf der Spule ? Wurfweite ?
> .



Ja.

Gruß

A.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Boneman schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Ich würde allerdings nicht auf die Idee kommen, diese Schnur zum Spinnfischen zu nutzen, weil ich da rundere und glattere Schnüre nehmen würde.
> 
> ...


 
Welche Geflochtene würdest Du bzw. nimmst Du dann zum Spinfischen???
Welche ist denn runder und glatter?
Stroft GTP?
Titanit?
Quattron PT Braid??
PowerPro?
Penn KG-Schnüre?
usw....


----------



## Boneman (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Geflochtene würdest Du bzw. nimmst Du dann zum Spinfischen???
> Welche ist denn runder und glatter?
> Stroft GTP?
> Titanit?
> ...



Leider kenne ich die meisten von Dir aufgezählten Schnüre nicht aus der Praxis.

Ich nutze zur Zeit im Meer PowerPro 20lbs in HiVis und im Süßwasser die rosafarbene "alte" Fireline. Beide Schnüre sind wesentlich runder als die TUF. Wobei die ja so "flach ist", dass ich den Drall mit blossem Auge sehen kann.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Boneman schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kenne ich die meisten von Dir aufgezählten Schnüre nicht aus der Praxis.
> 
> Ich nutze zur Zeit im Meer PowerPro 20lbs in HiVis und im Süßwasser die rosafarbene "alte" Fireline. Beide Schnüre sind wesentlich runder als die TUF. Wobei die ja so "flach ist", dass ich den Drall mit blossem Auge sehen kann.


 
Okay, die PowerPro ist ja auch ne tolle Schnur. Gibts die auch in Gelb?

Die TufLineXP hab ich ja auch daheim aber noch nicht gefischt - muss ich mir nochmal genau anschauen!


----------



## Boneman (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, die PowerPro ist ja auch ne tolle Schnur. Gibts die auch in Gelb?


Wie ich schrieb, nutze ich die Schnur in HiVis, was in diesem Fall gleichbedeutend mit  "leuchtend gelb" ist.

Gruß

A.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Boneman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schrieb, nutze ich die Schnur in HiVis, was in diesem Fall gleichbedeutend mit "leuchtend gelb" ist.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> A.


 
Okay, danke. 
Und ich dachte schon "was heisst denn eigentlich HiVis"? |rolleyes


----------



## til (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

HiVis = Haifisch! Klar oder?


----------



## Boneman (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

HiVis = *hi*gh *vis*ibility = hohe sichtbarkeit 

sorry für die abkürzung


----------



## NilsS (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Boneman schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kenne ich die meisten von Dir aufgezählten Schnüre nicht aus der Praxis.
> 
> Ich nutze zur Zeit im Meer PowerPro 20lbs in HiVis und im Süßwasser die rosafarbene "alte" Fireline. Beide Schnüre sind wesentlich runder als die TUF. Wobei die ja so "flach ist", dass ich den Drall mit blossem Auge sehen kann.


 
Das ist wohl wahr ! Den Drall konnte ich beim Aufspulen auf die Rollenspule auch sehen. Ein kurzer Test, aber die Schnur zwirbelte sich noch lange nicht. So oder so, man sieht Windungen. Naja ... ein paar weite Würfe mit nem Kinetic Salty und das Gro ist entzwirbelt 

Also mit der 020er wurd n zwoer Mepps schon seehr weit gepfeffert. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die "015er" ... Mefo-Blinker und Wobbler nutze ich auch ab und an zum Hechtfischen. Die 18 Gramm Teile gehen locker 60 Meter weit mit der 020er ! Also ich für meinen Teil habe grade wegen der genialen Wurffähigkeiten meine Schnur in der Tuf gefunden ... 

.


----------



## NilsS (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Boneman schrieb:
			
		

> HiVis = *hi*gh *vis*ibility = hohe sichtbarkeit
> 
> sorry für die abkürzung


 
visibility ist bei der Tuf ziemlich gut. Aber: wenn Windwellen sind und man nen schlechten Winkel hat zur Himmels-Spiegelung auf dem Wasser, dann siehste och die Tuf nimmer. Da muss dann die Sonnenbrille mit Rotlichtfilter ran :m 


.


----------



## Vodnik (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

erstmal danke für das feedback... ich dachte die Tuf Line wäre eher eine von der ziemlich rund geflochtenen sorte... na ja, ist vielleicht auch nicht von belang, solange sie auf der rolle keine probleme macht. würde sie auf meinen Shimano Exage rollen fischen wollen. was meint ihr zu der kombination? passt das, oder könnte es da problemchen geben - Drall etc.?

achso, noch 'ne frage - wie kriegt man denn die 274m am besten zu möglichst gleichen teilen auf 2 rollen verteilt? würde natürlich noch mit mono unterfüttern...


----------



## NilsS (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Vodnik schrieb:
			
		

> würde sie auf meinen Shimano Exage rollen fischen wollen. was meint ihr zu der kombination? passt das, oder könnte es da problemchen geben - Drall etc.?


 
Sry, für den späten comment, bin grad noch wach.

Nein, es gibt keine Probleme, sofern du ganz banal deine Komponenten fischst. Probiere es aus, du kannst echt mit der Schnur nix falsch machen.
Drall gibts auf dauer sowieso nur durch falsche Köderwahl --- oder halt "nicht angepasste".

Der Fisch kann so oder so den Zusammenhang zwischen einer Tuf Line im Wasser und dem eigentlichem Köder nicht herstellen. Dazu ist der einfach zu doof !.


Night.

.


----------



## NilsS (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Vodnik schrieb:
			
		

> achso, noch 'ne frage - wie kriegt man denn die 274m am besten zu möglichst gleichen teilen auf 2 rollen verteilt? würde natürlich noch mit mono unterfüttern...


 
Wieso willst Du unbedingt zu gleichen Teilen ? Das regelt sich doch von selbst !!?! Erste Spule vollmachen und zweite mit dem Rest ! Ist auch ein bischen Psychologie bei der Geschichte ! Weisst du das du 135 Meter auf einer Spule noch hast, machst du entsprechend Druck auf dem System, sollte ein Fisch beissen. So oder so reichen Dir die 135 Meter immer ! Wenn nicht, solltest du an deiner Drill-Technik feilen !!! ... 

.


----------



## Turbotail (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Vodnik schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal danke für das feedback... ich dachte die Tuf Line wäre eher eine von der ziemlich rund geflochtenen sorte...



@ Vodnik

die Tuf Line ist definitiv rund geflochten und qualitativ sehr gut!
Kein vergleich zur Fireline,die ja eher "platt" ist.

Der einzige Nachteil ist,daß die Schnur mit der Zeit ihre gelbe Farbe verliert.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Vodnik schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> achso, noch 'ne frage - wie kriegt man denn die 274m am besten zu möglichst gleichen teilen auf 2 rollen verteilt? würde natürlich noch mit mono unterfüttern...


Also ich hab mir für diese Zwecke einen billigen Tiefenzähler (gibts ab ca. 9 EUR) gekauft.

1. Du hängst die Schnur ein und spulst Deine von Dir gewünschte Strecke auf.
2. Du verknotest die Mono-Schnur an und machst die Spule ganz voll - aber nicht zu voll - beim Zurückspulen kanns vorkommen, dass Du am Ende mehr drauf hast als gewünscht.
3. Dann musst Du diese volle Spule nochmal auf eine andere und dann auf die definitve Ziel-Spule aufspulen.
--> Du hast Deine Geflochtene mit der gewünschten Länge und Mono-Unterfütterung auf der Spule.

Das ganze macht zwar ganz schön Arbeit, spart aber bei den Preisen von machen Geflochtenen ganz schön Geld. Und warum soll man auf ne mittlere Spin-Rolle 300 Meter Geflochtene draufmachen, die man eh nie braucht?

Hoffe Du kommst zurecht damit! Ich mach das auch immer so.


----------



## Vodnik (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

danke für die tipps.
@ burn77
tiefenzähler meint diese kleine gerät, das man auch an der rute befestigen kann zwecks fischen in der richtigen tiefe, oder? werd ich mir vielleicht mal zulegen.
zum arbeitsschritt 3.: wieso noch 2 mal umspulen? eigentlich hab ich doch nach dem ersten zurückspulen schon die mono unten und die geflochtene drüber...
die ganze rolle mit geflochtener voll zu machen find ich auch albern, braucht man eh nur max. 150m von.

grüsse, Vodnik


----------



## EXODUS (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

  @ all  HALLO,
also ich fische die TUF LINE jetzt seit vorigen herbst ( 0.15-6.8 kg/gelb auf zander) und ich kann sie jeden nur empfehlen.
die schnur ist abriebfest und nimmt kaum wasser auf.........habe bei frost noch geangelt und konnte sie noch sehr gut benutzen. ich glaube, daß die TUF line die z.zt. beste schnur auf dem markt ist. 
hatte vorher die whiplashr), fireline (|gr und die spiderware ( die war schon nicht schlecht ).......allerdings kommt die neue POWERLINE von GIGAFISH fast an die TUF line ran, aber die fische ich noch nicht so lange.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Vodnik schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die tipps.
> @ burn77
> ......
> zum arbeitsschritt 3.: wieso noch 2 mal umspulen? eigentlich hab ich doch nach dem ersten zurückspulen schon die mono unten und die geflochtene drüber...
> ...


 
Ja schon, aber nur gesetzt den Fall Du hast zwei leere Spulen für die Rolle die Du hernehmen willst!


----------



## Boneman (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Turbotail schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vodnik
> 
> die Tuf Line ist definitiv rund geflochten und qualitativ sehr gut!
> Kein vergleich zur Fireline,die ja eher "platt" ist.
> ...



Hmm, gibt es vielleicht einen Unterschied zwischen der moosgrünen und der gelben ? 

Wobei mich interessieren würde, wo Du die gelbe TUF-Line XP bezieht, bei basspro.com gibt es die nur in grün. Und die haben Auswahl...

Gruß

A.


----------



## Turbotail (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Boneman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, gibt es vielleicht einen Unterschied zwischen der moosgrünen und der gelben ?
> 
> Wobei mich interessieren würde, wo Du die gelbe TUF-Line XP bezieht, bei basspro.com gibt es die nur in grün. Und die haben Auswahl...
> 
> ...



@Bonemann

ich kenn nur die gelbe Tuf Line!
Kann daher auch nicht sagen,ob es einen Unterschied zwischen beiden 
Farben gibt.
Wenn du aber schreibst,daß bei Dir die grüne Tuf Line "flach" ist,
könnte es vielleicht doch einen Unterschied geben,da die Gelbe absolut rund geflochten ist!(erreicht fast Stroft Nivea).

Beziehen kannst du die gelbe Tuf Line z.B
hier

http://www.fischparade.de/index.php/cat/c684_Geflochtene-Schn-re.html

oder hier

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm

unter  *Schnüre - multifile * * -->* *UB/Tufline XP*

Gruß Markus


----------



## nordman (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

ich kann über die schnur (die gelbe) nur sagen, daß es die mit abstand beste schnur ist, die ich je benutzt habe.


----------



## til (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Es gibt(gab) verschieden TUF-Lines. Die neuste und beste ist die TUF-Line XP. Das könnte ein Grund für Verwechlungen sein. Die Grüne TUF-Line XP gibts es aber wirklich, z.B. bei Cabelas.


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

... nochmal zum thema "rundgeflochten":

tuf xp 15lbs: fast rund 
tuf xp 20lbs: richtig rund
tuf xp 30lbs: ganz schön platt

... die 15lbs hatte gestern beim aufspulen auch einige unregelmäßigkeiten in der flechtstruktur ... |kopfkrat 

die 30lbs ist nur was für ne multi, da platt ... kommt beim jerken aber noch gut :g 

die 20lbs würd ich mir immer wieder holen ... top #6 

-> da scheinen völlig unterschiedliche schnüre unter einem label verkauft zu werden. da ich die schnüre bei einem allseits bekannten dortmunder händler gekauft habe, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, daß es keine fälschungen sind.


----------



## Vodnik (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

und noch 'ne frage - wie ist das, sollte man bei der tuf auch noch ein mono - vorfach o.ä. vorschalten zwecks abrieb und so, oder tut's die kombination geflochtene---köder bzw. geflochtene---stahlvorfach---köder?
wie macht ihr das?


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

einfach köder bzw köder mit stahl dran ... die xp ist recht abriebfest.


----------



## Boneman (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				Turbotail schrieb:
			
		

> Beziehen kannst du die gelbe Tuf Line z.B
> hier
> 
> http://www.fischparade.de/index.php/cat/c684_Geflochtene-Schn-re.html
> ...



Nun, da kann mal sehen, was Marketing so ausmacht 

In Amerika ist die TUF XP eine Geflochtene der billigsten Sorte und hier soll man Preise von  > 10€ für 100 m zahlen. Ich habe für die 30er in grün auf einer Großspule 5,84 €/100m gezahlt, da lohnt sich bestellen alle mal.



			
				CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:
			
		

> tuff xp 15lbs: fast rund
> tuff xp 20lbs: richtig rund
> tuff xp 30lbs: ganz schön platt



Sehr gut, dass klärt das auf.


----------



## til (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

in Amrika sind alle Geflochtenen von "der billigsten Sorte" gewissermassen. Zumindest die PowerPro ist im gleichen Preissegment wie die Tufline XP.


----------



## Boneman (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> in Amrika sind alle Geflochtenen von "der billigsten Sorte" gewissermassen. Zumindest die PowerPro ist im gleichen Preissegment wie die Tufline XP.


Nein. 

Powerpro liegt bei 8,30$ und TUF XP bei 6,48$ / 100 Meter.

Fireline übrigens bei 9$.

Gruß

A.


----------



## Aitor (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Also ich fische nun schon seit ca. einem Jahr mit ner 15er tuff und konnte eigentlich nichts besonders nachteiliges entdecken, abgesehen davon, dass sie stark ausfärbt (grünes modell) was den abrieb betrifft bin ich voll zufrieden, nur finde ich das die schnur selbst in den dünnsten durchmessern noch ziemlich dick und plump wirkt...


----------



## til (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

@boneman:
eben!
Und Spiderwire z.B. kostet 21$
Wobei bekanntlich ja Teurer nicht unbedingt besser sein muss.


----------



## Vodnik (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

wie dick bzw. dünn ist eigentlich die gelbe 20lbs variante der tuf im vergleich zu einer monofilen schnur? das würde mich noch mal interessieren...


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Die 20lbs hatte Walko unter´m Mikroskop auch vermessen soweit ich weiss. Musst mal kucken - komm leider nicht von hier auf die Seite:

http://people.freenet.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html


----------



## profifischer (26. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Hallo
Als ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, war ich ziehmlich verwirrt.
Manche schreiben, dass die 15lb die gleiche Schnur wie die 20lb Version ist. Ist es jetzt egal welche Stärke ich mir zum Barsch und Zanderfischen kaufe?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Als ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, war ich ziehmlich verwirrt.
> Manche schreiben, dass die 15lb die gleiche Schnur wie die 20lb Version ist. Ist es jetzt egal welche Stärke ich mir zum Barsch und Zanderfischen kaufe?
> mfg Manuel


 
Nö, egal ist das nicht!
Würde Dir von der Tuf einfach abraten, weil die viel zu dick ist!


----------



## profifischer (27. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

@burn77
Du hast ja einmal die Stren gepostet. Wie ist die so?


Weiß jemand wie viel die stren in Amerika kostet?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Hi!
Wollte selber wissen wie die so ist. Weis nur von meinem Tackle-Dealer, dass die recht geil sein soll. Die Original-Angaben aus den USA find ich jedoch nicht mehr so berauschend!
Siehe Anhang (auch Preise):


----------



## Regentaucher (28. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

nur eine kurze Info: die TUF Line gibt es ab Februar in dünneren Durchmessern bei uns:q 

Endlich...:g


----------



## Bernhard* (28. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> nur eine kurze Info: die TUF Line gibt es ab Februar in dünneren Durchmessern bei uns:q
> 
> Endlich...:g


 
Hoffe die sind auch wirklich dünner. Nicht dass nur der dünnere Durchmesser auf der Verpackung steht... :c

Welche Stärken solls denn dann zusätzlich geben (beim Hersteller sieht man noch nix)?


----------



## Regentaucher (28. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*

Hi Burn, erstmal wird es die Tuf ab 0,10mm geben. Die 0,15mm sollen dann auch endlich realistisch sein...


----------



## Bernhard* (28. November 2006)

*AW: Tuf Line XP - erfahrungen*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> Hi Burn, erstmal wird es die Tuf ab 0,10mm geben. Die 0,15mm sollen dann auch endlich realistisch sein...


 

Danke für die Info Roman - wäre cool!#6


----------

